
US ranked 28th in average Hacker Rank points earned - throwaway2016a
http://www.cnet.com/news/which-country-has-the-best-programmers-hint-its-not-the-us/
======
maplesirupfan
There are so many other avenues where US developers are engaged in. Please
feel free to correct me, but I feel developers involved in Hacker rank are
like a relatively small data set.

Another traditional powerhouse India isn't anywhere near the top because their
developers are busy working for the well known consulting demons.

It'll be interesting if Hacker rank publishes information equating rank to
number of developers belonging to each country, experience level and so
forth..

This is good information, but I feel it doesn't offer the complete picture.

------
fucknode
Ah, there's your problem: "Hacker Rank"

Do I really have to elaborate on that?

